# Hope to get some info on this bike



## Junkman Bob (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Cabers 
I picked this one up a couple months ago and dug it out of the pile to try to get some info so i can properly post and hope to help out some projects . 
Ok ... i think it may be a westfield but not 100% sure .
Not sure on year but thinking late 20s-early 30s?
Looks like old repaint !
28” rims and tires !
Dogleg crank !
Cool bike 
Any info will be greatly appreciated ... going to post complete or parts 

Thank you Everyone 
Junkman Bob


----------



## mongeese (Apr 9, 2019)

Iver?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 9, 2019)

Intially i thought that but no serial number on downtube . 
Bob


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 9, 2019)

No serial on the downtube; where else might one possibly look(?).
Looks like the fork is ribbed - like a Mead.  Looks like a few mixed parts overall.
The chain ring looks familiar; is there any emblem on the head tube?
Not quite as smooth as a 1/2"-pitch Miami Hudson chain ring. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ying-merkel-bicycle.48591/page-34#post-858626


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 9, 2019)

*Schwinn Henderson ring -- but that 
does not mean the rest of the unit is .......*

*..... patric*


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2019)

Canadian made......   :0


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 10, 2019)

No emblem on this beuty ... so you think henderson ring... thank you ... what you think on frame and rims
Bob


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 10, 2019)

@Junkman Bob

Will need to see a foto of the underside of
the crankcase.  Not concerned with _what _
letters or numbers appear -- but rather _how_
they are arranged in the space allotted.

Believe this is a Davis frame / fork ... built
during a period after 1922 when Shelby
acquired Davis.  Davis never did use fenders
with half-inch drop-sides.  But, Shelby did.

The fender-bridges are curved .. and have a
slight trumpet-mouth feature about them.
They look Davis to me.

Could very-well be wrong.

Thank You .....

..... patric


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 28, 2021)

> Will need to see a foto of the underside of the crankcase....



I have seen a couple of old diamond frames (Mead & Premier) with the *ribbed forks*; both had the side-a-ways serial numbers perhaps indicating Davis built.
Otherwise maybe the rest of the bike is also A&S Henderson?  
I understand that the frame is in for sale section.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 30, 2021)

9


----------

